# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Mar 28, 2017)

_________________________________________________________
*Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved*






*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2017)

10. Infinitely


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2017)

Robin said:


> 10. Infinitely


'fraid not - try another word (don't repeat yourself)


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2017)

David H said:


> 'fraid not - try another word (don't repeat yourself)


Repeatedly?


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2017)

Robin said:


> Repeatedly?


Well done Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2017)

6. Clement


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2017)

Robin said:


> 6. Clement


Well done Robin


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2017)

9 gullet
7 pertinent?


----------



## Robin (Mar 28, 2017)

8 Decor


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> 9 gullet
> 7 pertinent?


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Mar 28, 2017)

Robin said:


> 8 Decor


Well done Robin


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 29, 2017)

5 frumentation


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> 5 frumentation


Well done mikeyB


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2017)

1.Provider
2. Premised
4. Verdict


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2017)

Robin said:


> 1.Provider
> 2. Premised
> 4. Verdict


Well done on 1 and 2 Robin unfortunately 4 is not correct


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2017)

*Clue Time:

I've added the first and last letter of the remaining words.*


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

is 4 default?


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2017)

Steff said:


> is 4 default?


'fraid not


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2017)

*ANOTHER LETTER  ADDED:*


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

David H said:


> *ANOTHER LETTER  ADDED:*


Decreet


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2017)

3 is bumbling


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2017)

Steff said:


> Decreet


Well done Steff


----------



## David H (Mar 29, 2017)

Steff said:


> 3 is bumbling


Well done Steff


----------

